# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  Want to start having lucids now? I can help.

## atkins513

I have posted quite a few threads here and while I do not claim to be a professional of any sort. I have succeeded in a lucid on 99 percent of tries. I can pretty much have a lucid every time I try and I can tell you how I believe you can do the same.

I found a technique, some know of it, others may not. But it is called Can-Wild. There are variations but what it means is that you use a special kind of alarm designed with patterns to awake you at particular moments and to create false awakening and instant lucid dreams. I have a 99 percent success rate using this alarm and I am confident you will too. I had 4 in a row last night using this method again. So without further a due. This is the method and the alarm to use.

SAVE THIS to your computer. http://www.htcflash.com/timer.exe
This is an executable file but feel free to scan it. It is 100 percent clean.

DO NOT do this at bedtime. It will not work. Go to bed. Get 4-5 hours of sleep so that you will be awake in your longer REM periods. Now get out of bed for a very short period of time. 5 minutes while you are setting up the timer. 

Run this timer on your computer and choose ramp 4. Then choose the 3 beeps, unless you are a heavy sleeper, then choose 9 or 27. Then click start/stop. Now, go to sleep. Thats it. That's all you have to actively do. This timer creates beeps in an alternating pattern for almost an hour, and at the end of the full pattern, it will then beep every 6 minutes indefinitely until you turn it off. Every time the alarm goes off, all you have to do is wake up. DO NOT open your eyes, do not roll over, DO not move... Each time the alarm goes off and wakes you up, just go back to sleep.. the timer pattern is set in a way to make you lucid during a dream.. and usually suddenly in the middle of a dream you will just realize you are dreaming.. if this does not make you lucid in a dream, you still have no failed.. each time the alarm goes off and wakes you up. DO NOT OPEN YOUR EYES, do not roll over, do not move.. Lay perfectly still.. but try your best to stay awake. listen to the sounds around you.. count to yourself, count your breaths, whatever you like. if you lay still and do not move.. you will usually feel the SP wave within seconds... as you feel this wave of numbness come over your body.. sometimes the vibrations and rushing noises will also accompany it.. just lay there.. when everything is silent again, and or you are in a dream.. you will be lucid.. usually after the numbness and heaviness goes away, everything goes silent.. i just get up out of bed and am in the dream world.. Anytime you do this method with this timer, you will have lots of false awakenings.. waking up in the bed in a dream is very very common with this technique... always do reality checks like pinching your nose and breathing just to be sure you are actually dreaming... ANYTIME you find that you are in fact dreaming... DO NOT just go around enjoying your lucid.. first, take a minute to stabilize it and you will have a long enjoyable lucid.. follow my tutorial in my signature for more information on exactly what to do.. do it.. read it.. its easy and it works.. 

Once again the timer is the best way I have found to get lots of lucids.. usually every time the timer goes off and wakes me up. IF i lay perfectly still and focus on staying awake, I can get sleep paralysis and transform that into a lucid dreams.. I can usually have 2-5 at a time using this technique.. try it and report back, let me and everyone else know how it works... this is a quick easy way for totally new people to have their very first lucid experiences... from here.. you can take what you learn on transitioning and use it for other induction methods..  Please let me know how this works for everyone... I hope this helps a lot of you because Lucid dreaming is amazing... otherwise, we all wouldn't be here telling you to keep trying...

----------


## reere

I tried before to DEILD with an alarm using my computer...But my problem is my computer's fan is making too much noise...
So I FILD every time I wake up naturally from a dream...
I recommend your technique to everyone though...DEILD is really effective, it is my favorite technique...And very useful to chain Lucid Dreams. Especially for beginners who don't have enough stability skills in lucid dream and wake up too quick.

----------


## atkins513

Yea. I think this technique should help a lot of people have their first Lucid... I would recommend turning the volume as loud as possible on the computer though.. the idea is that you wake up every time the alarm goes off. so it needs to be LOUD lol

----------


## batjac10

but if my natural reaction to an alarm is opening my eyes, will that mess up the process if i do? awesome post btw  ::D:

----------


## Freyja

Oh nooo! It's an exe file and I have a mac.  :Sad:  Sounds amazing, though!

----------


## twistor

I remember one of your earlier threads about this. I never really properly tried it, and I have had a loooooooong break from trying to LD since then, but tonight I will try and give it another go.

----------


## MatrixMaster92

I've been meaning to try this technique for a while, when I get my new laptop in a few weeks then I will be able to do it  :smiley:

----------


## reere

> but if my natural reaction to an alarm is opening my eyes, will that mess up the process if i do? awesome post btw



Well...DEILD is easier when you stay still and dont open your eyes but not impossible.
I manage to succeed a DEILD even if I open my eyes.(not 100% though)

----------


## atkins513

> Well...DEILD is easier when you stay still and dont open your eyes but not impossible.
> I manage to succeed a DEILD even if I open my eyes.(not 100% though)



Exactly what I was going to say.. Most of the time if I open my eyes... I either can't get SP to take place or it takes too long.. and I hear you when you say your first reaction is to open your eyes because mine is too.. but each time that alarm goes off, you are awoken more and more subconsciously and eventually.. when the alarm goes off... you just wake up inside.. lol.. and you dont open your eyes... Just keep telling yourself everytime "next time the alarm goes off i wont open my eyes and I wont move" and eventually, you'll do it.. and when you do prepare for SP to set in, and it comes fast usually.. like 3-10 seconds.. and it washes over you very very fast... what usually happens to me is i dont even have time for induction techniques.. I just find myself in a dream scene but with the realization that i was just laying in bed and that this is dreamland lol.. aka lucid.. Good luck with this.. and definitely keep me posted on how this works for you.. and as for  freyja, there are MP3 Files that play the alarm notes in the same order and time frames that you can get. I can even help you if you are interested and want to try it on your mac... let me know..

----------


## Linkster17

sounds interesting and awesome and i will try this. I just hope i don't move because i usually change positions or stretch when i wake up  ::D:

----------


## atkins513

> sounds interesting and awesome and i will try this. I just hope i don't move because i usually change positions or stretch when i wake up



If you do move or open your eyes, dont give up, just close your eyes and focus on staying conscious internally.. it may take a couple minutes if you couldnt keep perfectly still and/or eyes closed, however, it will happen much faster than a traditional wild even with the short setback...

----------


## Quiver

Was excited to try this but it wouldn't let me run the timer.

"This is not a valid Win32 application"... this is a fairly new laptop, so that might have something to do with it.

----------


## mish7x

I have very thin walls and neighbors and parents with a very quick temper, and I would not want to wake them with these beeps. My speakers are too far away from where I sleep. The cord on my headphones are all I have and they can reach to where I am sleeping.  Does this work only with speakers or with headphones too?

----------


## atkins513

> I have very thin walls and neighbors and parents with a very quick temper, and I would not want to wake them with these beeps. My speakers are too far away from where I sleep. The cord on my headphones are all I have and they can reach to where I am sleeping.  Does this work only with speakers or with headphones too?



You can plug your headphones into your computer and that will also work... let me know how this goes for you guys

----------


## ZoeSeeker

This sounds like a great idea!  I've downloaded the program, and will get back to you.  It would be much cooler if you could set our own sound, instead of the beep.  This would introduce the ability to allow you to speak to yourself, or have some other reality check occur during sleep, so you could use it for DILD, too....

I'm going to try and find a mask that detects REM sleep.  If I can find that, and hook it up to another stimulus, this method would work without needing a timer!  It would detect the dream state, and that would trigger the stimulus.  Hmmm...that would be cool!

I'll let you know how it works....

I'm also going to read your tutorial.  Thanks for that!  

Thanks for your contribution!

----------


## smurfman

ill try it and post results

----------


## Mike02

Posting results tomorrow.

----------


## Noogah

I should try this sometime. Looks interesting.

----------


## zackcooper

seems like it could work... i'll try it!  ::D:

----------


## Linkster17

thanks for tip, ill try that  ::D:

----------


## Masquerade

> Oh nooo! It's an exe file and I have a mac.  Sounds amazing, though!



That was my original reaction. *Check this website out to be able to use this application on a Mac.*

This is a very good application and I feel that it will work... I'll post results tomorrow as well.

----------


## Linkster17

i tried to do it last night but was too awake, couldn't go back to sleep.

----------


## Fen64

> That was my original reaction. *Check this website out to be able to use this application on a Mac.*
> 
> This is a very good application and I feel that it will work... I'll post results tomorrow as well.



 Thanks for the link!  I'll try this tonight and see if I can get any results.

----------


## Mike02

Tried to do it, but my stomach felt bad AND I COULD NOT FALL ASLEEP.

----------


## ah19

tried it couldn't fall asleep and then i finally fell asleep and must have slept through like 10 of the 6 minute intervals... i had it on 9 beeps too.

----------


## Mike02

I sent it to start ringing 5 hours after sleep, and it did, but like I said I could not sleep I WAS AWAKE THE WHOLE TIME!

----------


## Mike02

How about instead of waking up, use the alarm to trigger a lucid dream, while dreaming. If you aren't dreaming that it will just wake you up. What is the point in waking about like every 12, 6 minutes?

----------


## ZoeSeeker

Ok, verified the program works exactly as described!

My problem is that, even though I'm trying to WILD, I can't wake up too much, or the whole thing goes awry.  I had the beeps set at three, and a low volume level.  I set the first beep sequence to start at 6 hours into my sleep cycle, then every 5 minutes for 20 minutes, then back to 6 hours (has the effectof turning it off).

The problem is that it scared the crap out of me! Not only that, but it really became annoying because I would fall asleep (dreaming or not, don't know), and then the alarm would go again, scare me, and wake me right up.  After awhile, it just became annoying so I turned it off

I need something much softer.  I mean, my alarm clark to wake me up is Brian Eno, which is "Environmental Music".  Most people might fall asleep to it, but it wakes me beautifully.  

To me, I can only WILD if I am only partially awake.  I can even get up to pee, as long as I just kind of keep my eyes closed just enough to see, and only have a night light.  Once I hit full consciousness, it's all over.  I just fall back asleep into what I think is NREM.

----------


## Mike02

Okay going to try again tonight.

----------


## ZoeSeeker

Mike:

I agree totally.  That's what I'd like to do.  Here is the method I am going to use.  I haven't figured out exactly how to make it work (iPhone?), but here goes:

1.  I set an alarm for about 6 hours into my sleep cycle, hoping I am hitting or nearing a REM stage. 
2.  The alarm goes off and plays a "dream trigger".  This is not WILD, because I am still asleep.
3.  The "dream trigger" causes me to do a reality check.
4.  I realize I am dreaming and achieve Lucidity.
5.  I immediately spin to stabilize the LD

Now, here is what I think is the important part.  VERY important, in fact.  The beep that the "timer.exe" program uses has a sound like an alarm clock.  We are trained to wake up to these sounds.  I mean REALLY wake up, as if to GET up.  Now, granted, the point of WILD is to WAKE. However,  I don't want to wake up, completely, and this method does that.

Instead, I would select a sound (something soft, like wind chimes or something), and listen to it with my eyes closed and say over and over "I am dreaming".  I would do this daily while I am fully awake.  In effect, training myself (almost Pavlovian) to think a particular thought when I hear a particular sound.

I would NEVER listen to this particular sound for any other reason.  The only time is for "training", and for actual awakening.

If it works, when you hear the sound in your sleep during REM, it might trigger you to think the words you have spoken as a mantra, "I am dreaming".  If you are still in NREM, you probably won't hear it at all, and continue sleeping.

The advantage here, is that is would only be perceptable in the REM state, and would allow you to do sort of a DILD/WILD type of technique.

What do you think?

----------


## Linkster17

> Mike:
> 
> I agree totally.  That's what I'd like to do.  Here is the method I am going to use.  I haven't figured out exactly how to make it work (iPhone?), but here goes:
> 
> 1.  I set an alarm for about 6 hours into my sleep cycle, hoping I am hitting or nearing a REM stage. 
> 2.  The alarm goes off and plays a "dream trigger".  This is not WILD, because I am still asleep.
> 3.  The "dream trigger" causes me to do a reality check.
> 4.  I realize I am dreaming and achieve Lucidity.
> 5.  I immediately spin to stabilize the LD
> ...



I thinks its a very good idea and you should try it and post how it goes  ::D:

----------


## Nickgb

I'm going to try it tonight and will post the results.

----------


## Mike02

For me it is not really working, it wakes me up but I just pass out, and it keeps ringing. I don't notice it in my dreams and it was annoying I will try it again tonight but if that does not work I will go back to WBTB.

----------


## atkins513

Ok, I want to make sure that everyone understands clearly how this works. It is not meant to give you a signal inside your dream to make you lucid, and it will not do that... This works and works very well based on this. You are supposed to set your computer as loud as it can go, and this tone is meant to be loud and shocking/disturbing. It is meant to wake you up every single time it goes off and here is why. Because the first set of tones is mean't to set up your lucid dream, those tones stick to a pattern of waking you up every 4-6 minutes.. the brain hates to be shocked awake suddenly.. the mind is subconsciously waiting on another tone in the 20 minute slots... yet it doesn't get one when it is expecting it, so in anticipation, your sub conscious wakes up expecting the tone.. so that it is not so startling.. when this happens, you become fully lucid in your dream.. Now, the second string of tones at the end of this has another effect. Each time you are woken from SP, your body goes deeper into SP, so after several of these tones waking you up each time.. you will start to wake up in SP.. because your body still has not came out of it yet.. there is a huge advantage to this as you know.. because if you did not wake up fully in SP, if you lay perfectly still for just a few seconds with your eyes closed, your body will go right back into it.. from there, you can easily visualize yourself right into a LD or OBE, just use any of the induction techniques... So remember, this alarm process is meant to shock you awake everytime.. So let it.. don't try to change it.. just try it as is... and use ramp 4. Let me know how this works for you guys..

----------


## Raspberry

hmmm... this sounds good. I think i'll give it a try. I'll have to use headphones but... they fall out when i sleep  :Sad: 

I'll post back and let everyone know how it goes!

----------


## Mike02

After 2 trys I don't feel like wasting LD anymores.

----------


## onyxfyre

i might use this as a last resort. Thanks for posting!

----------


## Connermac

I tried last night, and by the time I'd grabbed the charger for my laptop and set it up, I'd moved a bit and had not fallen asleep before the first alarm. this helped to keep me up for a good while longer. Could that have been a barrier to the success of the method?

----------


## Repo!

Will the beeps not wake you up while lucid? Especially if you put the volume on loud (like your advice.)

----------


## Jonn

> and as for  freyja, there are MP3 Files that play the alarm notes in the same order and time frames that you can get. I can even help you if you are interested and want to try it on your mac... let me know..



Do you think I could get an mp3 of this?  My laptop fan is too loud

----------


## Philosophical

"Do you think I could get an mp3 of this? My laptop fan is too loud "

No MP3's cannot become timed alarms(unless you have a separate timing app).

----------


## Jonn

i just want an mp3 that has the beeps spread out the same

----------


## Philosophical

You would never be able to change it. You would have to make it yourself.

----------


## Mattillac

Couldn't you just use your ipod or even a regular phone? Just make multiple alarms with the same sound to go off at intervals starting at a certain time?

----------


## ah19

Jonn i'll reply here with a link for an mp3 in a half hour

----------


## Jonn

I could use an ipod or phone but I cant find an alarm that turns off after a few seconds

----------


## ah19

ok here is the mp3. in the beginning when you hit play it will beep 9 times just so you can get the volume correctly. then it follows Ramp 4 on the timer.exe. it beeps 3 times at the end of each interval. 

i think this method has potential.. and remember, whats supposed to happen is its supposed to abruptly wake you up / stop you from falling asleep if you haven't fallen asleep yet 8 minutes after you set it, then 4 minutes after the first alarm, and then another 8 minutes after the 2nd alarm. now you run this thing after 4 - 5 hrs of sleep so ur still tired, and now your brain is used to waking up abruptly. the next interval is a long one of 12 minutes and you should have no trouble falliing asleep by then. what should happen is, around 4 - 8 minutes of sleep, your brain will just "wake" by itself (because its been jarred awake at this interval 3 times already) and you will become lucid. good luck.

http://www.mediafire.com/?5zc5uk5l1e4uf12

----------


## Jonn

Thanks so much

----------


## ah19

no problem. be sure to post back and let us know how it went. i'm very interested in this method  :smiley:

----------


## Jonn

Tonight I'm updating my iPod so I wont be able to try it (it's that ios 4 update that takes forever)

But I'll try it tomorrow night and let you know if it works for me

----------


## PercyLucid

Not bad, I DEILD without alarms.  So far it had a success rate of 100% for me  :smiley:   Most of the times I choose to write down my dreams. but if I really want to continue a dream, I DEILD from it just remembering myself.

----------


## Philosophical

Bump

----------


## bombdiggity

Thank You!!

This method worked first try for me, and I also read your tutorial on how to make the dreams longer and more vivid and it worked flawlessly. I had one of the longest lucids I've ever had.

One question though: I set my alarm and wake up about 6 hours after sleeping and then turn on this timer alarm. When I do so, do I lie back down in bed and try to WILD? or do I just go to sleep normally after setting it and let the alarm wake me up and then lie still without moving?

----------


## ah19

bombdiggity - the op can correct me if i'm wrong but i feel that it wouldn't matter if you try to wild or if you just sleep after setting the alarm, as long as the alarm jolts you awake after the first few intervals. personally i would just try to fall asleep after the short intervals because the plan is for your mind to wake up by itself in your sleep anyway

----------


## deathxel

made an attempt this morning, but apparently the owner of this house i stay in (rooms are rented out to uni students) has a fucking bird with the worst chirp ever, so fucking irritating, so fucking loud, its worst than a fucking alarm. IT hasnt stopped since i woke up to set the alarm. FUCKING. HELL.

----------


## ah19

I am going to try this tonight (or should I say, tomorrow morning). Will update tomorrow

----------


## BagO

Will try this out tonight and post the results in the morning.  Thanks for this whether it works or not

----------


## ah19

I reached a new milestone for WILDing. I had auditory hallucinations and a faint blue light.

----------


## BagO

> Will try this out tonight and post the results in the morning.  Thanks for this whether it works or not



My computer went into sleep mode after the 3rd interval or whatever so it just stopped beeping and I never finished it.  Also, I wasn't able to sleep at all for some reason and I was awake already every time it beeped.  Would it be alright to make the first beep 20 or 30 minutes because I cant fall asleep in the first 8 minutes, and then just do the rest of them normal?

----------


## atkins513

Sorry guys.. I was away for a couple days.. so first of all let me answer a couple of the things that I saw. First of all , there is an MP3 file for this exact alarm and for ramp 4... and I want to thank Ah for posting it so everyone could use it.. 2nd of all, You should just try to go back to sleep as fast as possible every time you hear the alarm.. attempting to wild will keep you awake.. only attempt the wild technique later in the beeps when you wake up without moving or jolting... then just wait for SP to set in and go with it.. 3rd, make sure to turn off sleep and hibernation modes on the computer you are using.. that will keep the attempt from being ruined... 4th. The time in between beeps has been tested again and again by multiple people.. the ramp 4 time frames are the most successful for lucid dreaming.. If you find that you have trouble falling back asleep in between beeps, instead of changing the range, wake up earlier after fewer hours of sleep and this should not be a problem...

Has anyone else tried this technique, please post your results here. I guarantee you will get lucid using this technique if you dedicate just a little time to it... 

Thanks, 
Gary

----------


## ah19

Hey Gary,

So just to clarify, you're supposed to fall asleep as soon as possible right? And what do you do when the alarm goes off? Do you try to DEILD or what? I was under the impresison that the short intervals program your brain to wake up every 4-8 minutes and then during the 20 min interval your brain should "wake", kind of like a mini-Cycle Adjustment Technique but I think i'm on the wrong track.

thanks

----------


## atkins513

No that is exactly right, however, if the method fails, then you use the beeps at the end to attempt DEILD.. I find that if the middle 20 minute spaces don't make me lucid that once the series of beeps kick in, that i can easily use that to attain 4-6 deilds by chaining.

----------


## BagO

Hey I dont think you understood what I'm saying and if you did and it's me who doesn't understand then sorry.  What I was saying is that I cant fall asleep within 8 minutes.  Ramp 4 (the one you told us to use) goes 8, 4, 8, 12, 16 ect... I was asking if it's ok to make it like 20, 8, 4, 8, 12, 16 ect.... this way I have just some time to fall asleep and then the rest of the ramp will be exactly the same.

----------


## atkins513

well there are other ramps that have longer periods.. but I would suggest first getting up earlier and trying the ramp 4, so that you are more tired when you try them... I usually have no problem falling back to sleep after 4-5 hours of sleep, and I usually have the laptop directly next to my bed and running when i wake up, so i can sleepily set the timer and go straight back to sleep... but if getting up earlier still does not work, then sure ,try the other ramps, but the ramp 4 is the one that was shown to work best for the most people in the studies..

----------


## Solid

Hey guys, used this last night and wanted to stick up my results - Was worried about the getting up and setting the alarm part, I usually find it extremly hard to fall back to sleep after waking up and mving -  no matter how much sleep Ive had, so I set the first interval to 300 mintues and moved the rest down one space (300.8.4.8....etc) so that it would go off  5 hours into my sleep. 

When the alarm went off I was really suprised that I didnt open my eyes, I used the mantra "I will not open my eyes when I hear the alarm" and it actually worked. I was very aware of the SP and one very brief FA. I will definatly be trying this one again tonight, Although I found it REALLY difficult to recall any dreams which is unusual for me, maybe It was to early in the REM cycle?

 I did have one question though - After the first alarm I awoke and started to fall back to sleep again with Lucid dreaming in mind....the second alarm (4 minutes later) seemed to pull me back to psyical awareness rather then just waking up my mind. I was wandering if you go into a Lucid shortly after the first alarm or the second or when?  Do you reawaken and then drift back into a Lucid dream during the 20 min intervals or do you stay in the Lucid continuesly?

Thanks man I can feel that this is going to work after a bit more trial and error im sure of it!

----------


## ah19

> Not bad, I DEILD without alarms.  So far it had a success rate of 100% for me   Most of the times I choose to write down my dreams. but if I really want to continue a dream, I DEILD from it just remembering myself.



What did your post contribute to this discussion (besides stroking your own ego)? Please tell me because I would like to know!

----------


## atkins513

Well, occasionally you will become lucid using this method during sleep.. but usually this is not the case.. usually what happens is that EVERY single time the alarm goes off, you wake up and are actually awake.. however, if you do not open your eyes and do lay perfectly still, you can very quickly start SP, and transition directly into a lucid dream... Each time this alarm goes off, it gives you the opportunity to transition directly back into a lucid dream, and if you wake up before the alarm, follow the same instruction, do not move, do not open your eyes, just wait for SP, usually it hits very fast... I use this method to have multiple LD's in one session. Usually about 4 in a row that last a decent amount of time.. The only downfall is that sometimes while you are in a LD the alarm will wake you up, however, it is easy to slip right back into SP and pick up where you left off if you do not move or open your eyes.. You will find that many times, instead of hitting SP, you will fall back asleep... but each time you are woken up, your conscious becomes more aware, while each time, your body goes into deeper SP and much faster, hence, leading to waking up in SP, and waking up on the verge of SP, while being full aware.. After learning what this transition feels like and learning what its like slipping from SP into LD, you will find it is easier and easier to do this.. hence, becoming a better lucid dreamer... 

Let me know how this all works out for you... and the rest of you guys, dont give up yet!

----------


## muchohumpty

I have a few questions. 

1) You say set the timer & go to sleep. I don't pocess the ability to go to sleep right out of the blue, it usually takes me 20-30 minutes to fall asleep. And the timer beeps 8 minutes in when I'm fully awake. Is that right?

2) So all Sleep long the beep will continue every 6 mins. Or should I turn it off like you mentioned in the OP?

3) Will I automatically become lucid after so long or will I have to do something in SP?

4) Will the beeps wake me up when I'm having a luicd dream? Like no. 2, should I turn the timer off when the pattern ends?

5) You said when the beeps sounds try to stay awake, but you also said go to sleep after the beep. What exactly am I supposed to do after the beeps, stay up or get sleep ?

Those are my only questions. Plz answer ASAP.

I'm a WILD noob, I usually just do WBTB & have been fairly successful when I deicate myself. So bear with me on the questions.

----------


## ah19

you should really just read the whole thread it will give you all of your answers. its not like inception where you automatically become lucid you have to work at it.. but basically you sleep for 3 - 4 hours normally then just turn this timer on and go back to bed

----------


## atkins513

> you should really just read the whole thread it will give you all of your answers. its not like inception where you automatically become lucid you have to work at it.. but basically you sleep for 3 - 4 hours normally then just turn this timer on and go back to bed



Couldn't have said it better. 
Since you are new to using the timer, every time the timer goes off, just treat it like you are waking and back to bed, but start from the back to bed part... you will either fall completely asleep, or transition to an LD.. and you get multiple tries if you fail  :smiley:

----------


## muchohumpty

I read the thread but still somewhat confused about a few things. I wish your OP was a bit more detailed for beginners like myself.

So waking me up evry 6 mins is accurate? How long would the lucid dream last if I'm waking up every 6 minutes? can I change that to something more legnthy

----------


## muchohumpty

How do you feel about lebron leaving for Miami?

----------


## Rathez

> made an attempt this morning, but apparently the owner of this house i stay in (rooms are rented out to uni students) has a fucking bird with the worst chirp ever, so fucking irritating, so fucking loud, its worst than a fucking alarm. IT hasnt stopped since i woke up to set the alarm. FUCKING. HELL.



I know this is off topic.. but anyone considering getting a pet bird of -any- type, yes even a parrot that talks, refer to this quote. Never get a pet bird.

I had a pet bird.  We ended up giving it away because of how loud and long it screeched for (hours on end, consistently every 3-5 seconds).  So many wasted WBTB mornings because I couldn't fall back asleep.

----------


## Rathez

For anyone weary of downloading a .exe file, or for other issues, see this link:

http://www.saltcube.com/timer.swf


I can vouch for this method.  This is a SOLID way to start learning how to DEILD and WILD (the holy grails of lucid dreaming).  Another tip to add to this is when the alarm goes off, if you wake up AND move, say to yourself a couple times "I will not move when I wake up".  After a while, your body will stop moving when it wakes up, and you'll wake up in sleep paralysis.

Using this method can also make you have multiple lucid dreams in a row.  When I was taught this I was able to chain 2-3 lucid dreams in a row with 100% vividness.

One question however, what if you are in a lucid dream and this timer goes off again?  Is it going to wake you up out of the lucid dream?

----------


## atkins513

> One question however, what if you are in a lucid dream and this timer goes off again?  Is it going to wake you up out of the lucid dream?



Yes, That is the only downfall to this method, however, there is an upside to it as well... If you are woke up by the alarm, it gives you the opportunity to transition right back into another Lucid Dream, counting as 2 Lucids, and giving you more transitioning experience....

----------


## Rathez

> Yes, That is the only downfall to this method, however, there is an upside to it as well... If you are woke up by the alarm, it gives you the opportunity to transition right back into another Lucid Dream, counting as 2 Lucids, and giving you more transitioning experience....



Do you find the alarm wakes you up out of lucid dreams when you use the timer?

To anyone who is worried about the timer waking you up, he is right that you'll get a lot more transition experience.  This will help tremendously with WILDs as this trance state is very hard to practice.  But once you have mastered the trance state, WILD becomes a breeze.

----------


## atkins513

Actually, I can't recall ever been woke up by the alarm once i was in the lucid state, but I expect that it can happen so I don't want to dismiss it, but you are 110% right about the transitioning phase... once you master that, LD's come much easier, and much practice with this without a lot of effort (like this method) will give you that experience...

----------


## swolebrah

I've been trying to do Wild for a bit now and haven't been that successful but this sounds awesome. i'm going to try this tonight, and I'll post results in the morning. Goodnight brahs

----------


## ah19

My friends

How many of you are unable to fall asleep within 8 minutes becasue you have to get up to turn on the timer / turn on your ipod to play the mp3? I don't know about you guys, but for me if I don't think about anything then I can fall asleep quickly (like if alarm wakes me I quickly hit snooze and just go back to bed) but with this timer, having to consciously think about turning it on makes me wake up. Well I have the solution for you! I have attached a link to an mp3 file that has a 5 hr, 29 min and 40 sec delay before it plays ramp 4 of the shockcube timer. Play the file on your mp3 player and go to bed. When the alarm goes off at 5:29:40 it will beep for about 3 seconds and turn off by itself.  Just try not to move too much and go back to bed. Then use the rest of the beeps to transition into an LD. Also I can confirm that with each interval you go deeper into SP but you become more aware. I was having intense white light flashes and auditory hallucinations of the beeping.. but I was too awake to transition  :smiley: 

5hr30mindelay.mp3

----------


## SilverBells

ah19 Thats just what I need!

I think the OP has come up with something really good here but I struggle to get back to sleep if I do anything like set an alarm so this is just what I need. Will post with results tomorrow

----------


## ah19

No problem! I will also try the file i posted tonight and I hope to return with even more good news.

----------


## Solid

Tryed this again last night, Ramp 4, but this time I got up to set the alarm rather than use the 300 minute interval - One false awakening, and two very long vivid dreams that both involved the main character being in a dream. Definatly getting closer, I reckon tonight will probably be the night. Will posts results tommorow.

----------


## swolebrah

I set my alarm for 4.5-5 hours after I fell asleep (4:30 am). Then when it went off I opened my eyes, grabbed my ipod and clicked play but I couldn't actually go to sleep until like the 2nd 20 minute interval and I slept through most of the beeps after that. Birds were chirping plus I was too awake, I would just anticipate the next beep on the first 8 4 8 section. Tonight I'm going to set the timer as my alarm on my ipod so I won't even have to open my eyes and turn the volume all the way up. We'll see how it works out. Oh and wut the heck does SP mean? Sorry, I'm new

EDIT: Today I'm going to listen to the beeps and say to myself that I'm dreaming so hopefully when the alarm goes off I'm in a dream and I can just go lucid right away.

----------


## ah19

Solid, I agree with you. I think tonight (tomorrow morning?) will be the night (morning?  :tongue2: ).





> I set my alarm for 4.5-5 hours after I fell asleep (4:30 am). Then when it went off I opened my eyes, grabbed my ipod and clicked play but I couldn't actually go to sleep until like the 2nd 20 minute interval and I slept through most of the beeps after that. Birds were chirping plus I was too awake, I would just anticipate the next beep on the first 8 4 8 section. Tonight I'm going to set the timer as my alarm on my ipod so I won't even have to open my eyes and turn the volume all the way up. We'll see how it works out. Oh and wut the heck does SP mean? Sorry, I'm new
> 
> EDIT: Today I'm going to listen to the beeps and say to myself that I'm dreaming so hopefully when the alarm goes off I'm in a dream and I can just go lucid right away.



Swolebrah, try downloading the file I uploaded in post 79 and read the instructions in that post. You won't have to get up at all  :smiley:

----------


## swolebrah

I would download that one but I think I can create the same effect with just setting my alarm on my ipod as the original mp3. I'll set the alarm, go to sleep with my earphones in, then 5 hours into my sleep my ipod will turn on and start the timer, hopefully I remain dreaming  :smiley: . If it does wake me up then I'll just do the process as it is initially intended. But if my plan doesn't work for some reason I'll download yours fo sho.

----------


## ah19

i've tried by 5 hr 30 min delay mp3 for a few days now and i never wake up to the 9 beeps that i put in the mp3 to wake you up. im going to switch back to sleeping for 4 hours and turning the saltcube timer on manually. i am going to wake up 4 horus after bed rather than 5.5 hours because i want to fall asleep easily after i set the alarm

----------


## WanderingMind

I just downloaded Ah's mp3 version, and I'm going to try it tonight. 
I was actually happy the beeps weren't anything unnatural, but I now wonder how binaural beats, isochronic tones and alpha/theta waves in place of the alarm might do? Of course I haven't tried it yet, but it was just something that came up in my head.

----------


## Conor

Im kinda of unsure. Wont being woken up in such short periods of time wreck your lucid dream.

----------


## WanderingMind

Ok I did a little over an hour of the 1:28 mp3. 

In some ways I did feel like I was going deeper, but I never entered sleep paralysis or an LD. But I did feel a lot like I was going deeper and deeper into sleep. I did adjust the volume a bit though. I didn't have it majorly loud, but about 70-80% of my ipod capacity.

I think it could work out though. I remember asking if you can induce SP a bit with periods of waking up like this.

----------


## Ayus

Hey guys!
This is my first post...i will write an introduction later on, but right now im at work so i dont really have the time. Sorry for my english, im from germany  :wink2: 
I tried this method yesterday (the 1h 30min mp3 file) and the only thing it did for me was remembering 2 dreams slightly...just a few short scenes, very unclear.
I dont know if i woke up to all the alarms - but i dont think so.
Well, overall i didnt attain lucidity that night. But i also think i cannot expect it from the first try  :wink2: 
Im pretty unsure if i should go on with this method or just try the classic reality check thing cause i dont get to much sleep over night (the next weeks about 5-6hours a night i think cause i go to bed late and have to get up at 05:30). My last lucid dream also is month away cause i stopped practising.
Well...we will see  :smiley:

----------


## ConCon

Never had a lucid dream but this alarm things sounds intresting, i downloaded it and going to use it tonight and I will post my results tomorrow morning :wink2:

----------


## MatrixMaster92

I am going to try this tonight. Hopefully I can figure out how to make my new laptop not auto-off or go into sleep mode while the alarm program is running.

----------


## brettWp

*Here is an easier method to easily fall asleep. You won't even have to get up and start the timer. First, DOWNLOAD THIS TIMER, then download the 4 minute Base MP3  that he mentioned in the original post here. Then simply select the 4 Minute Base MP3, set the alarm for when you want it to go off, and go to bed. Then the alarm will play the timer MP3 by itself and you won't even have to get up. 

I use this method only because I have trouble falling asleep again if I stay up too long.*

----------


## ConCon

I tried the timer and i did 3 beeps and full volume on my laptop and i woke up during the 20 minute cycles so my laptop wasnt loud enough, i switched to 9 beeps and still didnt wake me up with my laptop right next to me. I figured 27 would be way to obnoxious so i didn't try. No dreams that night but I am going to try with earbuds tonight and I will post results tomorrow morning.

----------


## ConCon

I put the timer on my extreamly loud computer and did ramp 4 with 300 minutes in first slot but i went to bed to late so it was sunny out when I woke up and i wasnt sleepy, gonna try 240 minutes in the beginning and go to bed earlier tonight then post results tomorrow morning.

----------


## Navtyr

I decided to do a *30 days test* of this, cause i think it may actualy work for me. I'm using the mp3 version on my phone and i wake up just enough to turn off the phone alarm for wbtb next to my bed and set this dream alarm. I'm going to try with just playing it on the phone and listening with headphones and decide what suits me better.

*1st day*: When i woke up at 7 am for wbtb, i felt like it would be an awesome time to do this and i had a perfect amount of sleepiness, but i had to go to the bathroom really bad and couldn't fall asleep. When i came back and drank some water, i was too awake to fall sleep. I did recall 4 dreams tho.

----------


## jesse111

so you say that first we need to go to sleep for 4 or 5 hours.. right? well.. how am i going to wake up? i dont have an alarm clock or anythingg... O :

----------


## youMustContinue

That timer is from Nick Newport's Saltcube.com. I have replaced the beeping timer with a mp3 of my own voice telling me to "wake up" Its a little bit creepy the first time you hear it, but it I hope it will be even more effective than just the beeper. I'll keep you posted!

----------


## nolunch

what happens if you attain lucidity before the timer is up, wont you get woken up by the timer during the lucid dream?? :Oh noes:

----------


## MasterMind

Hey Gary  :smiley:  How are you ?
You helped me get two lucid dreams in this thread: http://www.dreamviews.com/f79/extrem...ttempts-94649/
And for some reason I stopped doing this, maybe because the alarm never woke me up so it felt like a waste of time.
But I have solved this problem now with a headset so I can wake up to a really loud alarm that doesn't disturb my neighbours  :wink2: 
And all the other things that I had problems with is solved now, so all I have to do now is to wait for the night... 
I hope that I get CAN-WILD lucid dreams again, actually I know that I will have CAN-WILD lucid dreams again, because this allways worked, NO IDEA how I could stop.
I have never had a REAL LONG VIVID LUCID DREAM with controll only short dreams were I just know that I am dreaming, but I really hope that this changes now =)

I use a normal alarmclock to wake me up 5 hours later then a IPOD app with a customized auto-snooze alarm together with the ramp settings.
The first 4 times I wake up I just fall asleep again, the fifth time I am almost guaranteed in sleep paralysis, so here I DEILD from your visualization tip and if this also fail I just go back to sleep and maybe wake up in the dream instead. And I also have a sleepmask for my movementfree realitycheck.

I keep you posted x) See you tomorrow !

----------


## MasterMind

First Attempt:

I read a book for 7 minutes before going to sleep with the alarms ready.
When I was awoken from the first alarm I put on the sleeping mask, closed my window and returned to sleep. 
The 8 minutes, 4 minutes and the next 8 minutes worked as it should.
But I lost my count on what alarm I was on, and after the second 8 minutes alarm. I really wanted to have a lucid dream.
But it was too early my body felt uncomfortable and I thought that I give up just to see if I am in SP.
And I was!  :smiley:  so I see this as something good, now I know after the 12:th alarm I will be in SP.
I'm gonna keep on doing this, but instead of visualize myself standing in my room when I am in sp (I'm not very good at visualize) I'm gonna try Stephen LaBerge's NO BODY technique.
I concentrate on my body and think that I soon won't will feel it anymore and when that happends I am in the dream just like a awareness spot.
I know that  this is the opposite of what you said Gary (to not focud on the body) But I will invade my sleeping DREAMbody so I don't have to think about that body anymore in the dream.
And when I finally wake up in perfect SP I donät want to fail that because of my bad visualization :/ So I try this  :smiley: 
New attempt tonight ofc =) 

Sweet Dreams!

----------


## MasterMind

Second Attempt:

This night I had a technical problem, my alarm clock never woke me up to a WBTB because it was broken. But I randomly woke up 5 am, but then it was too late to start the CAN-WILD ramp. 

As usual new attempt tonight.

----------


## MasterMind

Third Attempt: Succes!  :Oh noes: 

Instead of trying to Deild this night I just fell asleep and asleep and asleep and suddenly I didn't woke up in my room anymore. I was dreaming and was aware of it!
But I didn't stabilze the dream... WHY!?!  :Sad:  I have to make a mantra because I don't remember to stabilize I just rush into the dream and then I lose my lucidity.

But I am heading in the right direction, so I still see this as a succes, I was lucid anyway  :smiley:  I really recommend more people to try this.

See you tomorrow xP

----------


## LdJake

I Attempted this last night but the alarm mp3 i was using was a 5 and a half hour delay
 i always wake up and cant go back to sleep
should i use a 3 1/2 hour delay then?

----------


## MasterMind

> I Attempted this last night but the alarm mp3 i was using was a 5 and a half hour delay
>  i always wake up and cant go back to sleep
> should i use a 3 1/2 hour delay then?



I use 5 hours delay.
First a normal alarmclock wakes me up 5h later, then I start the ramp and fall asleep directly. 

Fourth Attempt:

This night I didn't even cared about trying to DEILD I just fell asleep everytime I woke up and I even moved then suddenly I woke up in the dream, but I wasn't lucid I was just very aware of the dream and I controlled myself. I controlled my body but I didn't now it was a dream. 

Next night I try the same thing I don't try to DEILD only be aware of the dream and this time I remember to realitycheck too.

----------


## LdJake

i usually am to awake to go back to sleep  :Sad:

----------


## MasterMind

Fifth Attempt:

This worked again and I got a new personalrec in lucid dream length.
I don't try to DEILD I just keep on fall asleep and after the 16 alarm I can't remember that I woke up again the 20 min alarm didn't woke me up instead it made me more aware of the dream and then the phantombeep made me lucid.
In this dream I looked at my hand and my middle finger was missing and I become more aware of that it was a dream. Then I did some stabilizing and I explored the dream nothing magical just walked around and looked around, pretty amazing view.
After som time I just wake up, but this time to the second 20 min alarm.
And it felt like the dream was 20 minutes, but I am not sure.
Anyway this method have made me lucid 2 times of 5 so far.
So I am going to start a LD Count now and when I can have lucid dreams 7 days in a week I'm gonna check off the "Wild at will" task  :smiley:  

and LDJake if you can't fall asleep do some exercise during the day then just fall asleep and set the WBTB to 4 hours or 3 hours just try to find the perfect time.

----------


## Conzo

I wanna try this but I'm afraid of any creepy sounds during SP... :Sad:

----------


## Bobblehat

Take it a step at a time, Conzo, each time going a little further. If you don't like what's happening you can always abort the attempt. Also, self-fulfilling prophecy - if you expect it to be frightening it will be.

----------


## MasterMind

Ok now for a little more extreme task  :smiley:  

This method works so good for me, that I am going to try to have a lucid dream every night in a week. Lucid dream: When you know that you are dreaming.
I am going to try to stabilize the dream and have control too, but I will only focus this week on te awareness. Now it's Monday.

Wish me good luck, I will need it xP

----------


## LdJake

yeah, ive decided to just try to get dild'ing down first
seems im not a sleepy person 0.o

----------


## zhineTech

i tried this twice this weekend.

stuffy nose, sore throat, beeps didnt always awaken me, or i couldnt fall back asleep in time.

i did discover that the 2hour mp3 was only reading 37mins on my phone (moto droid). i did a bit of peeking and it was reading a little over an hour on the computer? i re-encoded it from a VBR to a CBR mp3 and now it is the correct length. so who knows how many attempts (if any) that has affected.

----------


## MasterMind

Monday: Succes  :smiley: 

I couldn't fall asleep after the first alarm but when I head the second alarm I could for soem reason fall asleep then I just snooze after each alarm and suddenly I woke up in a school and I knew I was dreaming, but I wanted to be sure so I looked at my hands, but they were as normal. I decided to do another rc I tried to put my finger through my palm but it failed then I performed a noseplug realitycheck and that worked and knew for sure that I was lucid. I have to go school now, but I really recommend others to try this method out.

----------


## DukeDreamWalker

Greetings,

I am new to this forum and this is my first post. I am also new to lucid dreaming.  

My first effort at LD was some three weeks ago.  I followed the MILD technique by Joe Russa and was fortunate enough to experience three short lucid dreams one right after another the first night.  I tried to duplicate this marvelous experience with MILD every night for the next week and was finally blessed with another wonderful experience, this time much longer and more satisfying.  

Over the next week I tried to Wild coming close a couple times but not able to become lucid after the vibration and the static stage.  Then yesterday I read this thread, downloaded the timer, and searched the internet for more information.  I found extensive detailed information on youtube regarding this technique.  Evidently this technique was first developed by SaltCube and then Lucidology is now trying to capitalize on it.  I don't know if this forum allows links so if you want further information it can be found on youtube by using the key words of "Nicholas Newport", there are nine videos that cover the subject.

Anyway, I applied the information from this forum and from youtube and enjoyed another great lucid adventure last night!  I am looking forward to tonight!

Thanks!

----------


## MasterMind

Tuesday: Succes  :Cheeky: 

As usual I woke up in the dream and this time everything was really vivid and stable, after some time I started to worry about that the dream will end, and when I started to think that it did, I thought so anyway. I got a FA and were aware of it, but I though I was awake, I wasn't sure if I was dreaming or if I was awake, then I woke up in my bed again and did a reality check now I was awake...
But still second time lucid for this week  :smiley:  But I really need to calm down when I get lucid.

----------


## zhineTech

> I found extensive detailed information on youtube regarding this technique.  Evidently this technique was first developed by SaltCube and then Lucidology is now trying to capitalize on it.  I don't know if this forum allows links so if you want further information it can be found on youtube by using the key words of "Nicholas Newport", there are nine videos that cover the subject.



welcome, and congratulations on getting this practice to work for you! it seems to have worked well!

matt saltcube is the same person as nicholas newport. lucidology is his company, so the information is all from the same place. there was brief mention of this earlier in this thread, and this thread:http://www.dreamviews.com/f12/stop-d...rmation-81402/ expands on his controversy here on the forum.

congrats to mastermind as well, i have yet to succeed with this tech.

----------


## SuddenGun007

Okay, so this is what I am supposed to do.
Wake up after 5 hours of sleep. Set the Alarm on Ramp 4. Fall back asleep normally.
Wake up from first alarm, don't move or open eyes, enter sleep paralysis, or my case fall back asleep. When four minute timer goes off repeat. Then the 3rd timer goes off, now I should be deep in SP, and just keep repeating until I am in a lucid. What happens once it reaches the zero mark and goes off every 6 minutes?

----------


## BenTheDream1018

I think I'm gonna try this.

----------


## SuddenGun007

I will be attempting this to tonight. Hopefully I won't be bothered every six minutes at the end haha.

----------


## DukeDreamWalker

On the first night that I tried this timer technique I became aware that I was dreaming during the first 20 minute period.  I used the recommended medicine bottle technique of pushing down and levitating 90 degrees to separate.  I ended up in my bedroom and then traveled on from there, so I guess this would be classified as an OBE rather than a LD? The second 20 minute alarm ended my adventure.  :Sad: 

Last night did not pan out due to wind and rain.

----------


## MasterMind

Wednesday: Succes + App tip  :Oh noes: 

This time I tried to figure out how to find the "sweet spot" before attempt to CAN-WILD. I buyed a ipod app that monitors the sleep cycle when I move in my sleep and it woke me up around 3. When I woke up to this WBTB I were really alert and tired at the same time, so this was perfect. Then I started the ramp and fell asleep easily.
I was totally awaer of the dream, the most vivid that I have ever had. 
I don't have time to write down the whole dream now, but it ended with that I met my friend and I told him that he was dreaming and I gave him a code word.
Then I woke up. When I meet him today I will see if he knows xD
See ya!

----------


## SuddenGun007

this woke me up after setting it on three hundred minutes, then fell back asleep, woke me up again, but my eyes remained shut and my body didn't move, then it went off again but couldn't fall back asleep, I am now sitting eating some cereal waiting for this tylenol pm to kick in.

----------


## DukeDreamWalker

> this woke me up after setting it on three hundred minutes, then fell back asleep, woke me up again, but my eyes remained shut and my body didn't move, then it went off again but couldn't fall back asleep, I am now sitting eating some cereal waiting for this tylenol pm to kick in.



I find that I need to wake up for 45 minutes after sleeping for 5 hours.  Due to my past attempts in trying to LD over the past month, I am now conditioned to wake up after sleeping 5 hours without using an alarm. When I go back to bed I have three additional times set in the timer on my notebook that come up first, 4 min, 3 min, and 4 min.  This allows me the time to relax using the Stop, Drop, and Roll technique moving to the next position when the alarm sounds.  This way I don't have to start the alarm after I am relaxed.  I really don't know yet how effective this is, for in a few minutes I will be making my third attempt.  :smiley:  





> This time I tried to figure out how to find the "sweet spot" before attempt to CAN-WILD. I buyed a ipod app that monitors the sleep cycle when I move in my sleep and it woke me up around 3.



I used this same iphone app and found that it monitored my movement but not my REM dreams cycles.

----------


## MasterMind

Hmm ok I found another one "Sleep Cycle Alarm Clock" going to try this tonight  ::D:

----------


## SuddenGun007

I just turned the alarm off, I woke around 6 am, attempted a WILD and succeeded. But this thing didn't help.

----------


## zhineTech

> I just turned the alarm off, I woke around 6 am, attempted a WILD and succeeded. But this thing didn't help.



did you WILD w/ tylenol PM?

----------


## SuddenGun007

Yea, I misspoke though. I went back to bed after posting that regularly, I woke up after a dream ended and then WILDed, so I was mad sleepy. And it came on fast. You can read about it in my dream journal post today.

----------


## MasterMind

Thursday: Fail x(

This night I did not have a lucid dream, but a vivd normal dream.
But I am still very happy 3 lucid dreams in a row and better control.
I will try to have 6 lucids in a week.

----------


## MasterMind

Friday: Succes  :smiley:  
Noticed that my awareness changes and did a noseplug reailtycheck and I was lucid. 
I screamed "I AM DREAMING WOOHOO" then all DC's turned around looking at me like projections from the Inception movie.
and they run against me and I screamed "No! no! no get off me! NOO"  they  pushed me of a bridge and when I fell I woke up.
I thought "Damn.. Why didn't I defended myself" Then I woke up again and realised that I had just have a FA...
And quickly performed a noseplug reality check, and now I was awake. 
But still a lucid dream, but I need to remember to pracctise my control.

----------


## Erii

I can't do this because I have a laptop, and a bunk bed...does anyone know if there's some sort of app on an ipod touch that could be capable of an alarm setup like this?

----------


## MasterMind

I use the 12, 24 Alarm app on my ipod  ::D:  With an auto-snooze function.
0.99 $ in Appstore.

Saturday: FAIL  :Sad:  

I went to bed to late, the alarm didn't woke me up.

----------


## Elucive

I had that same app on my iPod, and then it got wet and broke. Shit.

----------


## jasonresno

> I can't do this because I have a laptop, and a bunk bed...does anyone know if there's some sort of app on an ipod touch that could be capable of an alarm setup like this?



If you go back a few pages a poster uploaded an MP3 file with the 5.5 delay and then the ramp.

----------


## Erii

oh I have the 12,24 alarm too....I plan on using that and the dream inducer app when falling asleep.
I will sleep with headphones on and both apps running and the ipod will be on lock...
will the battery life last past 5 hours if it's fully charged when I start?

----------


## jasonresno

> oh I have the 12,24 alarm too....I plan on using that and the dream inducer app when falling asleep.
> I will sleep with headphones on and both apps running and the ipod will be on lock...
> will the battery life last past 5 hours if it's fully charged when I start?



If its charged just tap the power button on the top of your iPod to make the screen turn black to save energy. It should totally be fine. Mine is, anyways.

----------


## MasterMind

Sunday: FAIL x(

This time my mother screamed "TURN THE DAMN ALARM OFF!" ...
So I have to get earphones.

I really like Inception  :smiley:  So just for fun I'm going to wake myself up then sleep in a sitting position (in my bed) with the help of pillows then my alarm sound is going to be
Edith Piaf - Non, je ne rigrette rien  :SleepMeditate2:   :wink2:

----------


## Erii

> If its charged just tap the power button on the top of your iPod to make the screen turn black to save energy. It should totally be fine. Mine is, anyways.



 :smiley:  I'm kinda a noob at my ipod touch, I just got it 3 days ago for my birthday xD haha, I just don't know how long the charge lasts on lock...
do you, or any of you have the "dream inducer" app? I'm just going to fall asleep with that on (along with an alarm) and hope it works  ::D:

----------


## MasterMind

It says on the box that the batterys life last for 12 hours, but on lock I think it's much longer. I sleep with the Sleep Cycle Alarm Clock on for 5 hours and the battery is 70 % then I start the ramp and when I wake up the battery is 60 %. Then I start the computer and charge it while I am eating breakfast.

----------


## wondersueak

If used often enough, will this train your brain to have lucid dreams on it's own just like normal DILD's will?

----------


## MasterMind

FAIL: ;(

This time I fell asleep in a chair with a headset on. I didn't have a lucid dream, but a very vivid dream with weird things going on it's weird that I didn't got lucid.  
But when I woke up I were in  full SP and I could have DEILED here, but for the first time ever I got scared of SP. 
brrrrr.. New attempt next night.

----------


## wondersueak

I'll try it and letcha know the result. Oh, the fun I will have annoying my parents with this.

The good thing is, it sounds exactly like my alarm clock! I have trained myself to be woken up by my alarm the second it sounds even if it's quiet and at the other side of the room. That means, this won't have to be too loud or too close to me to work! Excellent!

----------


## Sarge_Maximus2

> I really like Inception  So just for fun I'm going to wake myself up then sleep in a sitting position (in my bed) with the help of pillows then my alarm sound is going to be
> Edith Piaf - Non, je ne rigrette rien



 Lol, I liked Inception too and it got me back into trying LD. I use that song for my CANWILD alarm and have had 2 lucid dreams a month ago because of the technique, but that was before I was using the song.  :Sad:

----------


## TheOneirologist

I'm so desperate right now for LD's, I can't resist trying this!  I just have to get a laptop into my room...

----------


## modsoft

I am just learning about LD's and I have started a dream journal last week (have quite a few entries).
I am good at recalling my dreams, and ever since I have been researching lucid dreams, I have been having multiple, vivid dreams. (although no lucid dreams yet)

I have been practicing WILD, and then came across this method. I tried it last night and just repeated in my head 'dont open my eyes when the alarm goes off', and sure enough, I was surprised that I didn't open my eyes! But I don't remember SP or really anything after that. I do remember waking up 2 or 3 times though. I Didn't have any lucid dreams, but I had 4 really strange and vivid dreams. This leads me to 2 questions:

When WILDing, I can get to sleep paralysis (numbness, sounds, swirling blackness, vibes, etc) but I get excited and my heart starts beating pretty fast. This is when I drop out of SP and become awake  :Sad: . Every night I try this, I get a bit farther and a bit less nervous. Maybe I just need to keep practicing... or is there a way to not be so nervous when attempting a WILD?

Also, I remember some pretty vivid dreams, and they are all in first-person. How can I tell if they where LD's? Is it possible that I had LD's but don't remember clearly and I think they are normal dreams? or is it definitive when you experience one?

Sorry for all of the questions, I am new to this. I would appreciate to have these questions cleared up!

----------


## NrElAx

Yea when I finally got SP my heart was beating so hard and I got too excited and it went away. But i think you'd remember if the dream was lucid. I've only had one lucid dream and it happened at the beginning of the dream but then lost it and went back to regular dreaming. I'm just a beginner to but when I had that 5 second lucid, lol, I was so happy and I'll never forget it

----------


## TheOneirologist

> When WILDing, I can get to sleep paralysis (numbness, sounds, swirling blackness, vibes, etc) but I get excited and my heart starts beating pretty fast. This is when I drop out of SP and become awake . Every night I try this, I get a bit farther and a bit less nervous. Maybe I just need to keep practicing... or is there a way to not be so nervous when attempting a WILD?
> 
> Also, I remember some pretty vivid dreams, and they are all in first-person. How can I tell if they where LD's? Is it possible that I had LD's but don't remember clearly and I think they are normal dreams? or is it definitive when you experience one?



You probably are like me: so anxious to get into a lucid dream, the world of unreality, that when you get close you get really excited.  Maybe while you go into sleep paralysis and use your mantras (the phrases that you repeat over and over) you should remind yourself to stay calm throughout the process.  As for the vivid VS lucid issue, if you were lucid, really think about what you'd be doing.  If you'd normally be dropping atomic bombs, but instead were talking to a friend, you may not have been lucid.  Also, non-lucid dreams scroll like videos: you can't control your actions.  If you're lucid, you'll see and feel in first person, and be able to move as you would in real life, on your own will.  Hopefully this cleared it up and wasn't confusing.  :smiley:

----------


## modsoft

> You probably are like me: so anxious to get into a lucid dream, the world of unreality, that when you get close you get really excited.  Maybe while you go into sleep paralysis and use your mantras (the phrases that you repeat over and over) you should remind yourself to stay calm throughout the process.  As for the vivid VS lucid issue, if you were lucid, really think about what you'd be doing.  If you'd normally be dropping atomic bombs, but instead were talking to a friend, you may not have been lucid.  Also, non-lucid dreams scroll like videos: you can't control your actions.  If you're lucid, you'll see and feel in first person, and be able to move as you would in real life, on your own will.  Hopefully this cleared it up and wasn't confusing.



Thanks for the differentiation. I will probably tell when I have one. Is it possible to have a lucid dream and forget about it completely? I usually remember my dreams if I awake by myself, or with a soft alarm (music). But if my loud, obnoxious alarm goes off it forces me out of bed to turn it off. Those days I _can't_ remember my dreams, probably because my mind was thinking about too much other stuff by then...

I also think that confidence is an important factor regardless of the technique.

(can't post links yet...  ::?: )
dreamviews.com/f12/natural-lds-almost-no-technique-39389/

----------


## TheOneirologist

> Is it possible to have a lucid dream and forget about it completely?



 Unfortunately, yes.  It's happened to me personally, and it's a horrible feeling.  That's why you should keep a dream journal, so that you won't forget dreams.  Try to use alarms that turn themselves off automatically.





> I also think that confidence is an important factor regardless of the technique.



How very true.  :wink2:

----------


## lencoo12

> Oh nooo! It's an exe file and I have a mac.  Sounds amazing, though!



I remember one of your earlier threads about this. I never really properly tried it, and I have had a loooooooong break from trying to LD since then, but tonight I will try and give it another go.

----------


## AFYTXR

> Oh nooo! It's an exe file and I have a mac.  Sounds amazing, though!



Subscribe to the website in the link below, it will give you a quick start guide and a flash timer which should be similar to the one in the exe file, but you will be able to open it on Mac.
How To Trick Your Body Into Falling Asleep To Have Your First OBEs And Lucid Dreams In The Minimum Amount Of Time

----------


## Bigpun

umm can i get the link to download it cause it dosen't anymore

----------


## Blazer

the download link is no longer working :Sad:

----------


## Bigpun

yeahhh sounds like a good technique too hopefully sum1 can post a link that work

----------


## LabRat

Try this, same thing (Im pretty sure.. )

http://www.saltcube.com/timer.swf

----------


## atkins513

> Try this, same thing (Im pretty sure.. )
> 
> http://www.saltcube.com/timer.swf




Yep, thats it.

----------


## Bigpun

thx dude well how does it work if u dont mind explaining me

----------


## Darkmatters

It's pretty simple. Just figure out when you want the first alarm to go off - say after 6 hours maybe. That's 360 minutes, so put that in the 1st box. then click Start Timer. That's it. 

Play around with it a little first -  click the Test Volume button to see what it sounds like - set it for a minute and watch how it works. Then just input 360 minutes and set it when you go to sleep.

----------


## notburtreynolds

the mp3 timer with the delay link is also no longer working.  could somebody please put that back up? or just the ramp mp3 file.



> Try this, same thing (Im pretty sure.. )
> 
> http://www.saltcube.com/timer.swf

----------


## Hunterkiss

that link doesn't work for me.. where can I get the timer program thing?

EDIT: nvm found it above ^ haha. thanks!

----------


## miamikid305

> the mp3 timer with the delay link is also no longer working.  could somebody please put that back up? or just the ramp mp3 file.



Here's a link to the ramps that are on the timer.  (They're all mp3's)

*Ramp 4 is what OP said we should use

lucid-dream-obe-timer-mp3s-www-lucidology-com.zip

----------


## Love

I used the timer (saltcube.com/timer.swf) and had *my FIRST LUCID!!!*
I was talking to someone in my dream and realized that I could say anything I wanted, that I didn't have to maintain the conversation that I was having in the dream. Our of excitement I started cussing at the person, acting stupid. Then I realized that it was a dream and I shouted at the top of my lungs because I was happy that I realized it and everything went black and I woke up.

----------


## lucidfish

Seems like a really good tutorial, going to try it today. One thing I don't get, once you achieve lucidity, isn't the next interval beeping going to wake you? Like say you achieve lucidity at interval 4, won't you just get tossed out of your lucid once the beeper goes off at interval 5?

Thanks for this  :smiley:

----------


## jmanjohn

Hey guys, just saying i'm starting up lucid dreaming because of this thread. And btw there is a good app for android phones that took me 5 seconds to find. Its called alarm clock xtreme free. Gives you the option to cancel the alarm after a period of time. Also gives you the ability to adjust the volume of the alarm. Plus you can duplicate all the settings of the single alarm and change the time to whatever you want. Seems alot easier and more useful that having to use a computer.

----------


## Sabre2552

> Seems like a really good tutorial, going to try it today. One thing I don't get, once you achieve lucidity, isn't the next interval beeping going to wake you? Like say you achieve lucidity at interval 4, won't you just get tossed out of your lucid once the beeper goes off at interval 5?
> 
> Thanks for this



Probably; this isn't a bad thing, though. Honestly, when you gain lucidity, the likelihood of you holding onto it for very long is quite slim. Even if the alarm wakes you up from a lucid, I would think the benefits of the alarm would outweigh the consequences. Also, it can help you train to be able to become lucid _consistently_, which is important. Even if the alarm wakes you from a lucid, it also gives you a chance to practice achieving another one.

----------


## jmanjohn

Tested the alarm mentioned two posts up. It worked for me. Got a short lucid last night because of the alarm.

----------


## lucidfish

> Probably; this isn't a bad thing, though. Honestly, when you gain lucidity, the likelihood of you holding onto it for very long is quite slim. Even if the alarm wakes you up from a lucid, I would think the benefits of the alarm would outweigh the consequences. Also, it can help you train to be able to become lucid _consistently_, which is important. Even if the alarm wakes you from a lucid, it also gives you a chance to practice achieving another one.



Yeah , that makes sense. I think I would like to try and be able to gain consistent lucids, but also work on having them for a longer period of time.

On a different note, does anyone have any problems getting back to sleep after setting the alarm? I was probably only up for 3 minutes, but right after I clicked start I couldn't fall asleep.

----------


## Castles

Will definitely try this tonight.

----------


## insideout

I tried the timer this morning, but I stopped it halfway through and just went to sleep, because I was feeling kind of stick. But I ended up having a lucid dream anyway.
I will be trying this again. I've had some success with a timer in the past.

----------


## lucidadic

I tried this last night, but I wasn't tired enough to fall asleep in 8 minutes so it didn't work. I'm going to try again tonight. It really seems like it has potential. I can't wait. I'm honestly sure it will work for me.

Anyway, that's now why I posted. I was just wondering if this method could train you to always have lucids without even needing the timer. What if you set it to randomly deactivate a certain amount of the intervals without you (the user) knowing how many, or which ones were being deactivated.

If you were consistently using the regular alarm for several times, maybe 2 or 3 dozen, and getting consistent results, do you think it would be possible to keep the effect through placebo alone? And would it be possible to eventually increase the number of alarms being deactivated until you stop using the alarm completely?

----------


## Wolfwood

I'm trying this alarm tonight. I'll report back.

----------


## jmanjohn

I've found it can be challenging somewhat to use an alarm. There seems to be a point with me that it's either too loud or too quiet. I'll either not wake up or jolt up sometimes because it has to be loud enough to actually wake me up.

----------


## Wolfwood

And the results:

The alarm caused me to have a rapid series of awakenings, and bizarre brief dreams. At one moment, I had apparently woken up from the alarm - I went to the computer to adjust the alarm due to its inefficiency....but, for some reason, I decided to perform an RC and thus discovered it was but a FA. Unfortunately,  this discovery caused me to actually wake up. 

Some episodes later, the alarm had actually woke me up again, so I laid still and began counting my breath. Interestingly, a mass of vivid and rapid imagery shrouded my 'vision', and was accompanied by an intense buzzing frequency in my ears - characteristic of typical WILDs. As this subsided, I was full of joy at my success - I was about to praise the alarm, until 10 seconds later the alarm sounded and destroyed my WILD.

So there you go. :Z

----------


## Wyvrn

As many people, I seem to have trouble getting to sleep fast enough before the alarm goes off, any tips?

----------


## Wolfwood

I had to reset the alarm about 4 times because I kept anxiously thinking, it's about to go off, it's about to go off. My advice: after you slept, 4-6 hours, set the first alarm for 45 minutes later. That's ample time to not be haunted by the thought of its immanent sounding.

----------


## Wolfwood

And I'm trying this again tonight.

----------


## Wyvrn

Ok, thanks. Trying it now (well, in about 5 hours)

----------


## Baco

trying this out tonight! Night all!

----------


## Albake21

Will this work with headphones... I dont want to wake my family  :tongue2:

----------


## MaconDoe

I tried this method a couple of times, and the first time i tried it i almost had SP where i felt a wave of energy rush over my body. I got scared and flinched myself out of it, so i decided to turn the alarm off. The next day i tried it again but i was interupted by what i can only describe as a Night Terror 1 hour into sleep. So i was just wondering if this method induced a Night Terror because this is the second time its happened? ::shock::

----------


## Albake21

The problem I am having with this is I cant get back to bed at all during it. I think the problem is I know the alarm is going to beep and its making me anxious. Im going to try it again tonight.

----------


## LucidRaider

Broke Link. :/

----------


## DinoSawr

> Broke Link. :/



Try this: http://www.lucidology.com/timer/timer1.exe

Note: Since you have to log in you can just put a fake email if you want. This guy's site is all about the method the OP describes.

----------


## n00bf0rlyf3

> Try this: http://www.lucidology.com/timer/timer1.exe
> 
> Note: Since you have to log in you can just put a fake email if you want. This guy's site is all about the method the OP describes.



Do you think this would work on iphone 4s? I'll try now and report back

----------


## Wolfwood

Just use this, it's an online flash version:

http://www.saltcube.com/timer.swf

----------


## Suratana

First of all, Sorry for my english.
I will do this (my) combination technique tonight, maybe you wanna try it, or give some critics

after I read all the reply here, I found some problem that people and I have.

1. Some people here, couldn't fall back assleep directly after they set up the timer, they need a more longer period of time before they got back to sleep.
So, I decided to use the visualization technique when I couldn't back to sleep directly (it just like you are trying to have a day dreaming that lead you into assleep), just visualize what will you do or what makes you happy in a dream, keep visualize until you bored or day dreaming.

2. then, if I got too wake up during the Ramp4 "orchestra", I will do the following technique
  a. if I woke up with my eyes open, then I will do visualization technique, roll over when i got bored (Roll over is important based on Naiya WILD Method) do this until I either enter a lucid dream or past.
  b. If i woke up with my eyes closed, then I will do WILD technique (I will use meditation technique, that is observing my breath), I will keep try this as long as possible until I get into a lucid dream or past.
  c. if I am very tired during the time, or forget about the technique (a & b) or the alarm don't wake me up (after period o. I just keep assleep, and give it a try my MILD techinque.

the key is "take it easy", don't force, do it naturally
Meditation is the best powerfull natural technique.

----------


## blanchardw94

when I try to click on the timer it says that the server cannot be found

----------


## Wolfwood

> when I try to click on the timer it says that the server cannot be found



http://www.saltcube.com/timer.swf

----------


## blanchardw94

Do I follow the time intervals that were already there or do I have to change it? Thank you by the way

----------


## Minch

I dont have a computer near my bed by i do have the lucidoligy MP3s on my ipod beside my bed and i have tried using them before.  if someone can explain to me what exactly the softwarre does i can make a playlist using timed silences and the 3 second beeps to mimic what this is doing.  How often? how many ? when to start and stop? thanks !

----------


## Ethan23

everytime the first beep goes off i forget to stay still  ::?:  haha

----------


## Wolfwood

I started off like that, but give it a few times and you''ll get the hang of it. Or practice staying still every time you wake up in the morning too.

----------


## DinoSawr

> I started off like that, but give it a few times and you''ll get the hang of it. Or practice staying still every time you wake up in the morning too.



So do you have success with this method? Is it your main method of induction?

----------


## Wolfwood

More or less, though it isn't quite how it works for me. For the thread starter, the alarm makes him lucid _during a dream,_ and when it wakes him he _doesn't_ try to stay conscious. For me, it wakes me up every time. At this point, I lay still and make sure_ I remain conscious_, so that I can enter a typical WILD. I always set the alarm in case I fall into unconsciousness n sleep normally. Stops me from completely failing - I get another few tries then. ^_^ However, it also shortens my WILDs to about 10 minutes long if successful (next alarm going off).

----------


## groffse

Third attempt and I got lucid.
The second time I woke up from the beep, I turned it of. I turned it of because I thoguht it might wake up my brother, and I should try another day. I went to sleep and "woke up" in a parking lot.
I immediately knew I was dreaming. I guess the lucid part of the dream had a lenght of 2-3 minutes, but it was awsome! I even induced a tornado  :tongue2:

----------


## atkins513

> Third attempt and I got lucid.
> The second time I woke up from the beep, I turned it of. I turned it of because I thoguht it might wake up my brother, and I should try another day. I went to sleep and "woke up" in a parking lot.
> I immediately knew I was dreaming. I guess the lucid part of the dream had a lenght of 2-3 minutes, but it was awsome! I even induced a tornado



Awesome man. Was this your first lucid ever?

----------


## groffse

> Awesome man. Was this your first lucid ever?





This was my third this month, but the others where so random and short so I decided to try out your method. (I also recall many more dreams after using your method)
I also used your _EXTENDING LUCID DREAM TIME AND INCREASING VIVIDNESS tutorial_ and it made the dream way more vivid. The dream could have been much longer, but I am a noob so I lost the lucidity.
But if I can combine these two methods, I think I will have pretty good success!

----------


## TheGritz

I'm appreciative of the post, atkins, but I was wondering if there is somewhere I could find a slightly more in-depth and neatly organized guide. Do you know where I could look?

----------


## lomba15

> I have posted quite a few threads here and while I do not claim to be a professional of any sort. I have succeeded in a lucid on 99 percent of tries. I can pretty much have a lucid every time I try and I can tell you how I believe you can do the same.
> 
> I found a technique, some know of it, others may not. But it is called Can-Wild. There are variations but what it means is that you use a special kind of alarm designed with patterns to awake you at particular moments and to create false awakening and instant lucid dreams. I have a 99 percent success rate using this alarm and I am confident you will too. I had 4 in a row last night using this method again. So without further a due. This is the method and the alarm to use.
> 
> SAVE THIS to your computer. www.htcflash.com
> This is an executable file but feel free to scan it. It is 100 percent clean.
> 
> DO NOT do this at bedtime. It will not work. Go to bed. Get 4-5 hours of sleep so that you will be awake in your longer REM periods. Now get out of bed for a very short period of time. 5 minutes while you are setting up the timer. 
> 
> ...



Hey the timer link wont work for me you mind getting another link please?

----------


## Chrisito

So let me get this straight - Set the alarm or use the mp3 on iphone leave for the speaker to go off. Wake up when it goes off, keep eyes closed don't move etc, try fall back to sleep within 8 mins, alarm goes off, wake up stay still again etc, try fall asleep in 4 minutes, alarm goes off. etc and i will eventually have a lucid dream during this period?? is this going to affect how tired i would be next day or what?
What's better the mp3 you can put on iphone/mp3 player or the laptop way??

----------


## icanhazayoyo

im about to try this along with your LD extension technique  :smiley:   BTW i have an alarm system set up where 6 beeps go off every 4 minutes 5 times will this work or do the times need to very or in other words be different times apart? the reason i ask is because i tried this not to long ago with a 5 minute span in between when i started the alarm and and when it went off but i fell asleep, i guess instantly, and wasn't affected by any alarm. anyways thanks for the re-inspiring me to try this technique out.

-best regards, icanhazayoyo

----------


## dreamORreality

Can someone please share a link to an MP3 file with a timer like this? All Te other links in this thread are invalid or have been deleted  :Sad:

----------


## Chrisito

> Can someone please share a link to an MP3 file with a timer like this? All Te other links in this thread are invalid or have been deleted



Yeah what they said ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## Iapetos

Youtube search: Timer Method Lucid Dreaming.

I guess that's the timer you are looking for, although remember to not trust Nicholas Newport theory behind it and don't hurt your brain by watching his other videos  :tongue2:

----------


## SuperSonicFan

I can't wait to try this. The only thing I am concerned about is how it then repeats indefinitely until you turn it off. But that is what Audacity is for I guess.  :smiley:  I'm just going to record the ramp4 but not the part where it just starts repeating. I am training myself to wake up at night so I can record my dreams (and becoming quite good at it). I will just do my usual routine, then when I wake up after a few hours, start this and see how it goes.

----------


## may

*I tried to download the timer but i couldn't, so i found this in lucidology.com: 
Download The Lucid Dreaming Flash Timer & MP3s To Induce OBEs
Just look for the link that says [ Lucid Dream Timer EXE ] in 1.) Customizable Flash Timer*

----------


## SuperSonicFan

Ok so the night I put this on my MP3 player I  never actually woke up to set it but did so in a false awakening.  ::roll::  Lol
I will have to try again tonight I guess.

----------


## may

I tried this and the 27 beeps didn't wake me up xD I guess i'm a REALLY heavy sleeper.

----------


## deepsleep

Not sure if it's been posted at all, but a mobile application would make this a lot more easier and I'd be more confident.

----------


## tarboxb

I have never really had a lucid dream before but I am excited to be working on learning to have them. I saw this thread and decided to try the timer at saltcube.com last night. Unfortunately I was disturbed at 3:00 and couldn't fall asleep again until 5:00 which messed up my sleep pattern and so I had basically no luck. I am going to continue trying this technique though and keep you guys posted!

----------


## WDr

> Not sure if it's been posted at all, but a mobile application would make this a lot more easier and I'd be more confident.



"Gentle Alarm", Android  :smiley:  haven't found one for iPhone, though...

I don't know if there are anybody out there that knows how this technique works, but I'm wondering how an alarm every 10 min is going to give you good LDs? If you get lucid, the next alarm will ruin it! :/

----------


## atkins513

> "Gentle Alarm", Android  haven't found one for iPhone, though...
> 
> I don't know if there are anybody out there that knows how this technique works, but I'm wondering how an alarm every 10 min is going to give you good LDs? If you get lucid, the next alarm will ruin it! :/



Well this is really meant to get people their first lucids and gain experience from there. You will not have incredibly long lucids this way but you will get experience and have the ability to chain one lucid after another. This way you will get a lot of experience of getting into the lucid state from being woke up and you get lots of opportunities to try in case you fall asleep instead.

----------


## SuperSonicFan

Well I have been using this alarm for about a week and a half now. I am already in the habit of waking up after my dreams during the night so I have an easy enough time starting it. The first couple of nights I did however, nothing happened. Then, I decided I would try turning the volume up. That did the trick. The very first night I did that, the alarm woke me up each time and I had a false awakening! I did the night after that too! Then I was gone for a couple of days. When I got back and started using it again I didn't have any false awakenings for a couple of days. During this time though I was training myself to do an RC each time I wake up so I would do one in the the false awakening. Well, last night I finally had another false awakening! It was knid of wierd though because my cue to do an RC is when I sit up in bed. Well, in the false awakening I was randomly tansported to the bathroom and missed my que.  :Sad:  However, I am really confident that the alarm is going to work for me now. As soon as I have another false awakening, I ought to have another lucid!!!!  :smiley:

----------


## wyz00888

Hi,atkins513,the timer's link is invalid ,could you please share a link to it? Thanks!

----------


## Harvoification

Can you do a Mac version, please?

----------

